# Women of the Olympics



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok yeah in this thread discuss the hot women in the Olympics. :side:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought this was going to be about equality and how it's the first time every nation has a women competitor. I should have known better...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:bosh

Edit: Tbh I normally don't watch women's sports but I was actually entertained watching the USA vs. Korea volleyball game today.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Let's do a test run to see if the Rueters images will show up here.....


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

There were some Greek goddesses the God had his eye on while they were parading last night and the flag bearer for Iraq I believe she had those cutie features.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

SURPRISE BUTT GRAB


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

How bout dem Croatian handballers...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think she's hot, my opinion


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

She is sexy as hell aside from those George Foreman grill lines in her forehead from making that dumb ass expression.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Calvin Klein said:


> I think she's hot, my opinion


Lauren Perdue (Y)


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

White bikini Alicia Sacramone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel Anthony said:


> She is sexy as hell aside from those George Foreman grill lines in her forehead from making that dumb ass expression.


She was singing a song lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Should sticky this :side:










Seeing as I was watching our girls hockey today I'm going to stick with the theme. Casey Eastham. Not only is she a dead-set glamour but she's a fucking good player too. One of the best in the world.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Alex Morgan is fucking hot. Plus she scores a shit load of goals to make her even sexier.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hanna Seppala - Finnish swimmer









Sophie Polkamp - Dutch Field Hockey


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Y'all know where its at?


















Melanie Adams.


















Antonija Misura










Daria Klishina 










Leryn Franco


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

After watching a few Olympic events I will say that there are a ton of hot American soccer, field hockey, or beach volleyball players. Lot of hot Dutch girls that I've seen too. Those little shorts they wear on beach volleyball are AWESOME.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good pictures Haribo!


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Voula Papachristou (Greece) (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


She's the triple jumper that was kicked out of this olympics because of a tweet which IMO was stupid to kick her out for just that tweet which BTW wasn't racist at all! :frustrate


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


>


:mark: For the Women's Beach Volleyball.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Red outfit was the best!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Just saw this girl win a Judo match, not the greatest pic though:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

not a great pic, but the Turkey womens volleyball team were representin this morning (lost to China though)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TomahawkJock said:


> Alex Morgan is fucking hot. Plus she scores a shit load of goals to make her even sexier.


and look who she supports 8*D


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, the full naked pic can be found on google :yes


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> and look who she supports 8*D


Yeah her hotness level just dropped way down. Maybe if she was wearing a different red shirt it would shoot back up again......


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah her hotness level just dropped way down. Maybe if she was wearing a different red shirt it would shoot back up again......


like this one? :suarez1



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Angelica Wallen - Swedish handball


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

united_07 said:


> like this one? :suarez1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


Would do.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Leryn Franco



We have a winner:mark:She is stunning. Repped just for posting these pics. 

That Necid chick who plays for the French Ladies footie team is hot. Noticed that at the Ladies World Cup last year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the rain makes this picture so much better.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

chada75 said:


> :mark: For the Women's Beach Volleyball.


Quoting entire posts of pictures should be a bannable offense :banplz:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> like this one? :suarez1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


Now THAT is hotness :suarez1



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:datass

What's her name?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> the rain makes this picture so much better.


HOLY ASS BATMAN! Who is that? Looks like she's from Spain.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

dat


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Now THAT is hotness :suarez1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaqueline Carvalho. Brazil's volleyball team. 

MOAR.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> and look who she supports 8*D









BrosOfDestruction said:


>


hnnnggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

She probably was wearing that United kit to show how awful it is. :torres


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I fucking love this thread!



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


You guys think this chick is hot? I don't see it one bit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Shes the hottest one. Not counting Alex Morgan because I'm already familiar with her.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Calvin Klein said:


>


Good god o mighty this thread is getting hotter!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I watch the Women's volleyball earlier between USA and Czech Republic and damn those Czech girls are hot!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah its a shame the U.S. Beach Volleyball duo are fugly though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

haribo said:


> Yes, the full naked pic can be found on google :yes


who is she?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Romy Tarangul is that girl

Casey Eastham - Australian field hockey player









Melanie Anderson - Australian pole vaulter


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

What's up with all the hot Olympics chicks being Aussies?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

As a 16 year old, I'm very quickly finding Women's Artistic Gymnastics to be my favourite event :side:

Team GBR has the best girls, imo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

^Aussie swimming team if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> ^Aussie swimming team if I'm not mistaken.


Oh my Damn....


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Well hello there girls.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Swedish handball girl


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> ^Aussie swimming team if I'm not mistaken.


Damn!


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> ^Aussie swimming team if I'm not mistaken.


Please don't be too young, Please don't be too young......


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> ^Aussie swimming team if I'm not mistaken.


The one on the far left is a 10/10.

I would crawl through the depths of hell while dragging my balls across 1000 miles of fiery coals just to drink her bath water.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> ^Aussie swimming team if I'm not mistaken.


Go Aus! :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

synchronised swim team

melanie adams would be difficult to say no to


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I love this thread *


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

ChrisK said:


> Quoting entire posts of pictures should be a bannable offense :banplz:


If ever there was a thread to break that rule, this is it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Its annoying as hell if they quote a post that has like 10 pictures.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

May or may not be competing at the Olympics (it's hurdles, I don't really care).


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hope solo


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Calvin Klein said:


> Good pictures Haribo!


 She’s solely responsible for my armpit fetish.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Soo sexy


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

She didn't qualify this time but I'm posting her pic anyway. ALLISON STOKKE.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Watching volleyball right now. USA vs Turkey . Not an ugly chick among them that I've seen.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Allison Stokke soooo hot


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

RKing85 said:


>


*Purchasing passport*

Hot damn.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:wilkins


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


>


If only this was their uniforms while playing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Calvin Klein said:


>


:ass


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

<3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jaqueline Carvalho :ass


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Calvin Klein said:


>


:tyrion and :arn2 Approves.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Legasee said:


> Jaqueline Carvalho :ass


Dattttttttt ASS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I watch every Brazil volleyball game for Jaqueline. Hope Brazil pull through to the semis.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Not bad for a hammer thrower :|


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Jaqueline Carvalho :ass


:agree:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

haribo said:


> Not bad for a hammer thrower :|


We thought that when she was on this morning..


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was waiting for the Allison Stokke photos and the Michelle Jenneke video :datass


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Myong Sun Ri, beautiful women of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

haribo said:


> Not bad for a hammer thrower :|


She's a Hammer Thrower???? Wow


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Kobe putting in work.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Keri-Anne came 4th. By 4 one-hundreds of a second. :sad: 




Meanwhile, in the diving:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

eyebrowmorroco said:


>


:lmao Kobe is definitely hitting that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kaylyn Kyle - Canadian Soccer, imo.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

haribo said:


> Keri-Anne came 4th. By 4 one-hundreds of a second. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yum:.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


>


Kobe you bastard.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Calvin Klein said:


>


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ellen Hoog. Dutch field hockey.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The female Dutch hockey team are so hot. :yum:


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> :lmao Kobe is definitely hitting that.


 It wouldn’t surprise me. She speaks like a dumb Aussie whore. Jennifer Hawkins also had that unrefined way of speaking before she worked on her presentation skills.


----------

